# Electric start for a 25hp 2 smoke merc.



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am all ears on this one 

ring gear , starter , solinoid eveything else homemade Still stupid expensive ...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Search Evilbay. Seen 'em on there for $200-ish. Still not cheap...

'Lectric start means another battery or you'll be pull starting it anyways at the end of the day.

-T


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Electric start next best thing to sliced bread! I use one group 27 battery and a 55# TM can fish all day and it will still start the motor. Even if you did run the battery dead you can always pull start it but never have in the last 6 years.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a Yamaha 15 Hp that was Electric start only ... Thought That Was Weird !


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

my new yamaha 20hp is electric start only, it does come with an emergency rope so you can take the cowling off and start it in a bind.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you retrofit a pull start ?

I did on the 15 ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I suppose, but I don't see a point to it.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Remember to include the price of a flywheel in the cost, if you need one. I have converted several small motors to electric start and I think almost all had to have the flywheel changed. Another problem I encountered is model years and starter gears can be different. The gear in the starter must have the right amount/spacing of the gear teeth. I.E. an 88 johnson has an 11 tooth starter gear where a 87 or earlier has only 9 teeth. This is an example and fictitious as I can't remember when and where the change took place and Merc may not have an issue.

Good luck with it,
Frank_S


----------

